# 4.5 cm ovarian cyst? scared?



## SaraBravo (May 28, 2006)

a few weeks ago i found out that i had a 4.5cm ovarian cyst when i had an mri. i occasionally have abdominal pain and for some reason it is very bad today. does anyone have any experience with cysts especially one this size? from what the doctor told me its unusual to find out that size. they are usually much smaller. any advice or information would help me so much.


----------



## MadameXCupcake (Dec 14, 2007)

You should be okay,my friend had one removed that was almost the size of my at birth 7 pound daughter!!
I saw pictures it was huge! My friend has reoccurring cysts, they are annoying but she is overall okay. My friend is only 17 though.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

Is it a dermoid, or fluid filled? I had a 7 cm dermoid ovarian cyst removed in May.


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

I have had a few ovarian cysts. THe first one ruptured and the pain was amazing. Worse than anything i had felt at that time (and now too). Occasional pain is fine, but if it is waking you from sleep or coming in waves, you should probably get some pain meds asap. Mine ruptured while I was in court and i thought I was dieing. I made my way to the ER and got some vocidin and was religated to the couch for 3 days after that. Then I had about 6 months iof pain afterin which i am pretty sure scar tissue was forming.

The next time i had one show up, it was found via U/S and was measuring about 4 cm. I was having intermetient pain and AF was late. Something about the hormones was keeping AF at bay. 2 days after the u/s I ended up demanding it be removed due to the pain. i didn't want to deal with the 6 months of after pain I had from the first one again. When they got it out it had doubled in size to over 8 cm. I was completely recovered and back at work in 3 days.

Now, most people don't have this situation I had. Many times a cyst comes then just goes w/o any pain or rupture. If it isn't affecting your fertility and you aren't in pain, it is probably best to just let it be. But, if you are in pain, please don't wait to get checked out. I had the pain building up for 2+ weeks before it ruptured. Everytime I complained about it, DH said it was just AF coming back (I had been on BC for a long time w/o AF at all) and to suck it up. Not a good idea.


----------



## kate3 (May 4, 2007)

Is is a simple or complex cyst?


----------



## SaraBravo (May 28, 2006)

i have no idea what kind of cyst it is because it wasn't what they were looking for when they did the mri. i have 2 fractures in my left pelvis and one in my back. so thats what they were using the mri for. they found the cyst purely by accident. i was in my ait training for the army when all this was going on. they made an apointment for an ultra sound but it wasn't til the 21st and i found out on like the 1st or somewhere around there. they had to send me on convelecent leave to heal and so i would have had to wait for that to come up before i could leave i go ahead and leave and get another appointment when i come back. so i was just oing to do the appointment when i come back. i feel so lost now. i have no idea what it is really and it big for a cyst i guess and its just really scary. i know it's probably not something to worry about but i worry about everything. how do i know what kind of cyst it is? only after the ultra sound?


----------



## FondestBianca (May 9, 2008)

I had them frequently for about 2 years after coming off of birth control pills. Honestly I blame the pills for screwing my system up. Anyway, when I would get them I would find out because they would start to cause pain. When I squished the area, pushed on my abdomen right above my ovaries, and they would alos cause pain during intercourse. Not fun. I had a few that persisted for a few months before subsiding or bursting on there own. I had one that was ultrasounded and found to be 8x11x13cm or something right close to that. So in the scope of things yours doesn't sound too bad to me! For that especially large cyst they gave me a month for my hormones to naturally get rid of it or they would consider removing it through surgery. Luckily come the time of my next period it burst on it's own. Painful for a moment but, fine following. Ultrasound can determine what they are filled with. Mine were found to be fluid filled (which is the most common and totally harmless when bursting or being reabsorbed). If you indeed had an ultrasound to determine the size they would have told you if it was filled with anything besides clear fluid (blood or solid matter). Occasionally a large cysts can cause the falopian tube to twist and cut off circulation but, that is also rare. I had at least 15+ cysts in the 2 years that I suffered from them and not one caused any problems other than pain while they were there. None had to be removed.

Typically they go away with your next surge of hormones around your period. Keep track of the pain factor in relation to you cycle. If one persists and pain gets worse through a period or two let your doc know as they may want to check on it again with ultrasound.

try not to worry too much. they are very common and 4cm doesn't sound too crazy to me. 4cm may not be common bbut I don't think it's dangerous at all either.


----------



## SaraBravo (May 28, 2006)

thank you everyone i am feeling so much better about this. everyone is saying to watch for my next period well i havent had a period since june. i have the mirana and i also have been in training in the army (boot camp and ait) sobecause of all that activity i haven't had a period. (hardly any of us girls had periods)


----------



## tylerdylan (Aug 29, 2007)

It sounds like an unruptured follicle to me. Not every person ovulates every month when they should. Sometimes the dominant follicle fails to rupture and instead continues to get bigger. Most follicles rupture around day 14 when they are around 3.5 cm. If it fails to rupture it will grow bigger than this. 4.5 cm is actually considered small, but they will likely do a follow-up study (probably an ultrasound) to ensure that it resolves. They usually resolve within 6 weeks and a good doctor would follow it up. If they don't then you have the right to request an ultrasound. Have it 6 weeks basically to the date of the MRI. I honestly would NOT worry about this at all. If you are in a lot of pain today from it then it likely ruptured (which hurts) and the fluid it was filled with is usually irritating to the pelvis so will cause ongoing discomfort. The fluid will reabsorb into the body - I think that takes a few days generally. I am an ultrasound tech and can't tell you how many women I scan for this same thing. The cysts are 95% of the time gone on the follow-up scan. Don't worry!! But do have a follow-up scan just to be safe.


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

Others have giving good advice. I'll say, try not to worry. But that's hard. I hope you can have a conversation with a trusted doctor who can give you some straight info and calm your worries.

I had an 8cm cyst removed at 4 mo post partum, 2 years ago. I had no pain, but the cyst was discoverd at my 20 week ultrasound.

Now I'm pregnant again and 2 weeks ago (at the ultrasound) they've discovered a 7cm cyst. I assume I'll have it removed after the baby is born and I'm praying that nothing goes wrong before then.


----------



## SaraBravo (May 28, 2006)

wow. thankyou everyone especialy the ultra sound tech i feel so much better now. the pain is really bad right now. im hoping that its doing it thing and it will go away







.


----------



## SaraBravo (May 28, 2006)

could it be an ectopic pregnancy?


----------



## tylerdylan (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SaraBravo* 
could it be an ectopic pregnancy?

NO! Without the MRI and IF you had a positive pregnancy test than sure it could be an ectopic given the pain. But, do you think you might be pregnant? And even if so, 4.5cm is HUGE for an ectopic pregnancy. You would be quite far along if that were the case and they rarely make it that far before causing signs and/or rupturing. And you would know if you ruptured an ectopic pregnancy as your pain would be incredible and you wouldn't be feeling very well (ie low blood from the internal bleeding).


----------



## grandelatte (Nov 12, 2008)

So, I went in to my local ob/gyn doctor today just for a regular pap smear. I explained to the doctor how last month I experienced excruciating pains right before my period to the point where I couldn't even feel my legs! The pain lasted for a good 3 hours, during which time, I went immediately home, collapsed on the bathroom floor, and vomited.

Then I told the doctor that I went off birth control pill for almost a year now, and I've been on it for the past 10 years due to an ovarian cyst on my left ovary which ruptured when I was in college.

So the doctor did some work on me, ultra sound and blood test, and we discovered that there's now a new cyst growing on my RIGHT ovary- it's 3.5cm big. We're waiting until after my period this month to see if it shrinks over time.

Now this explains a lot of things specifically related to my severe pain episode last month. I just hope this month won't be so deadly painful....


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

I had a 10cm ovarian cyst. It hurt worse than ANYTHING else I've experienced.

It went away on it's own with no treatment a month after we found it.


----------

